# NOCTURNAL aka NIGHT Photography



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

A statue in front of the Mirage hotel in Las Vegas
*Link broken *

My backyard 
*Links broken *

My Street
*Six links broken *


Phew, i guess i had more night time shots than i remembered!!  sorry about that!


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## P Bailey

*Link broken *
Zeiss Baby Ikonta. Kodak Portra 160NC film. No tripod or filter.


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Lungfarmer

Great thread and great photo!

Man, I'm a night owl, I'd love to take some nocturnal photos outdoors but I live in too scary an area to be going out there alone in the middle of the night


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## jack

:0)
lungfarmer: i know what you mean. this was quite a safe rural station.
i was semi-prepared for the inevitable police car turning up and
a ??? session lol.

LaFoto: thats cool! - maybe i can sned your sister any obscure 
photos of rarer uk payphones. this one is of course the 'old-school' design,
(although lacking the urine, burnt phonebooks, dropped take-way, and puke of their 1970's peak! :0). these phoneboxes were widely scrapped 
about hmm.. 15 years ago , but retained in leafy suburbs and in the 
ouristy areas of central London. this one is the usual GPO Red. sometimes
they are black or even white.  (You occasionally see them stashed in eccentric's gardens, bought from some scrap dealer)

Digital Matt: i like the last picture. the sky is a crazy color.
nice photo  and good angle of shot !


----------



## jack

this photo is nice to study LaFoto!
i was looking half looking at it and thinking the old 3 or 4 storey townhouses
on the left looked german but also thinking hmm that really looks like edinburgh castle - then i saw the caption :0) d'oh

ive used enough XP2 now, to realise that the 'lab' - high street developer
i might choose, can really affect the tonal quality of the negs.
this one and the rest on a roll of 24 (Shot in different places, at different times of day) are quite muggy and thick.

im going to post some handheld 125/sec ones i took while bike-couriering
in London the other day. these are even thicker.

one of them has a black GPO phone box it actually (outside Embankment station)





			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> A phone booth!
> Yay!
> My sister would be delighted. For years she's had a little "private collection" going on of phone booths all over the world. She takes photos of each and everyone she sees - and letter boxes, too.
> But one seen and photographed at night? I can't remember having seen any among her many, many photos - ever.
> 
> And its a great pity that the absolute only nocturnal photo that I have was taken with my camera, yes, but not by myself, but by my very sister, so credit goes to her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Edinburgh Castle, 3 April 2003, by C.V., almost hand-held (leaned on)_


----------



## danicat2000

I've always found it a blast to take pictures at night with my tripod while standing in the middle of a huge crowd. I have done that. My family really loves that too I can tell you. 

Try that on a street corner in Las Vegas. Then ask your friends if they are having fun yet. 

The first one is from Las Vegas and the people I was with were ready to kill me by the time I finished my roll of film.

The second one is from a fancy strip mall where no family members or friends enjoyment was harmed in the taking of that picture. 

And my thanks to LaFoto for giving me encouragement for post in old Theme threads.


----------



## Bruno

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Harpper

I need to visit the themes section more often. There's some really nice pictures you guys have here.


----------



## Chris FL

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## digredi

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## pursuer

here's a couple I took from my motel while away working last week


----------



## Tenerife

A nightshot and regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## btrippy

This was my first night shot.. using my Canon EOS-10D. I saw the plane, and thought it'd make a good subject.. just didn't know I'd get such an awesome sky to boot! (I couldn't really see the clouds.. it was too dark..)

*Link broken *


----------



## JonMikal

nice shot btrippy!  have any settings to share for this?


----------



## btrippy

jonmikal said:
			
		

> nice shot btrippy!  have any settings to share for this?


Thanks!  I was really happy with it too   Being new to photography, I used the noob settings on the camera (Auto Landscape).. so it made all the choices for settings.

EXIF Data
File size 	: 	892111 bytes
File date 	: 	2004:10:11 22:54:17
Camera make 	: 	Canon
Camera model 	: 	Canon EOS 10D
Date/Time 	: 	2004:10:11 22:24:13
Resolution 	: 	3072 x 2048
Flash used 	: 	No
Focal length 	: 	28.0mm (35mm equivalent: 44mm)
CCD width 	: 	22.66mm
Exposure time 	: 	15.000 s
Aperture 	: 	f/2.8
ISO equiv. 	: 	400
Metering Mode 	: 	matrix
Jpeg process 	: 	Baseline

Lens is a Tamarono 28-75mm 1:2.8


----------



## Nytmair

here are a few from me


----------



## JonMikal

btrippy said:
			
		

> Full version is at http://www.btrippy.com/albums/nightshots/IMG_0601.jpg



be careful uploading anything larger than 700 - 800 on the web.  people like to "borrow" images and claim them as their own.


----------



## JonMikal

nice work nytmair


----------



## Nytmair

thank you sir


----------



## btrippy

jonmikal said:
			
		

> btrippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full version is at http://www.btrippy.com/albums/nightshots/IMG_0601.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be careful uploading anything larger than 700 - 800 on the web.  people like to "borrow" images and claim them as their own.
Click to expand...

hmm.. didn't know that.. "Edited" :/

I really like that candle Nytmair.  Nice shots!


----------



## wxnut




----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, I have just been inspired to go out at night!!!!!!!  Haha.


----------



## JonMikal

wxnut, those images are very good! great use of existing light!


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## sonic




----------



## Geronimo

_Edited due to broken links_


----------



## Xmetal

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## conch

that's a nice shot, sonic.


----------



## sonic

Thanks, it's right across the street from my house


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## simnine




----------



## Fer!

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## chloey




----------



## elrick




----------



## wxnut




----------



## Peldor

simnine said:
			
		

>



is that new orleans?


----------



## so gti




----------



## scouserdave

Hi Guys,
first post so please be gentle  

Really enjoyed viewing the night shots on this forum. Here's a few of my hometown, Liverpool

Waterfront










Anglican Cathedral





Metropolitan Cathedral





St George's Hall


----------



## usdmEJ




----------



## jfleetwood

30 second exposure during power outage in nashville.... yes, that IS lightning


----------



## Corry

Whooooa!  That needs sized WAY DOWN!


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## Unimaxium

Here are two I took recently


----------



## miseri

Great night shots.  Any chance of giving settings for some these fabulous images?


----------



## DIRT

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## Unimaxium

Two more photos from me. They're of a little clock on top of a TV at night with all the other lights off.


----------



## captain-spanky

any good? :?


----------



## Kuristopha

Wow some of these shots are unbelievable!  I've always been a fan of night shots but haven't tryin many since highschool.  Keep postin everyone, i hope to see more by the time i'm done moppin up this drool!  

edit:  and i was wondering what film speed u used, or is best to used on night shots?


----------



## BadRotation

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9203


----------



## mpdc

wxnut said:
			
		

>


AMAZING!!!
I almost want to belive in a god after looking at this.


----------



## Kent Frost




----------



## CrazyAva

There are some wonderful shots in here!  I will be taking some this coming weekend, hopefully they will turn out half as good as the ones I like in here!


----------



## spiralout




----------



## Sergiozal

Not much original but here it goes:


----------



## molested_cow

Wooo... night shots!!!


----------



## captain-spanky

spiralout said:
			
		

>



just wanna say this pic seriously rooooooooools


----------



## kwyjibo

*Links broken *

just some older photos.


----------



## LaFoto

This was among the first night photos I ever took, and it has been on here before, but that link was long broken and the initial post edited, so here it is again:






And here's the view out of my window at night, and since we live in a small place, there are not too many lights out there (but the moon was shining at its brightest):






And my own shadow cast on the garden furniture by the full moon


----------



## Dexter

...cow very nice shots,especialy the first one.What camera , settings etc....?


----------



## digital flower

Wow! There are some great shots in this thread. Here are my humble offerings:

Santa Fe, New Mexico Pre Feista Day Parade Truck
2 sec.






Front Door of Santa Fe House
4 sec. exp






Embarcadero Plaza San Francisco, CA
4 sec.


----------



## skiboarder72

wow there are some great photos in here im going to post some up when i get home!


----------



## DarkEyes

My addition to the works:

Batavia Coast Marine Centre:
*Link broken  *

Batavia Coast Sails:


----------



## LaFoto

There is a theme on night photography already.
It is called NOCTURNAL or so.
I'll look for it and merge this with the existing one, ok?


----------



## LaFoto

Last year's pics:

*Six links long gone *


----------



## LaFoto

At this time of the year, taken at about 11 p.m.

June-Nights:
*Link gone *

(This was a very spur-of-the-moment, hand-held, 0.3 sec f11 70mm exposure)


----------



## ces

Anything that slurs or blurs...lol

*Link broken*


----------



## ficknoster




----------



## DigitalDiva

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## LongDucDong

Chicago, IL:






St. Charles, IL:


----------



## ficknoster

LongDucDong said:


> Chicago, IL:



Now that is amazing! Great Shot! :thumbup:


----------



## ces

WOW...great shots all!


----------



## jedithebomber

There is quite a bit of post-processing going on here. Was going to trash the original image, but pulled something out of it.


----------



## Alex_B

does it have to be at night?


----------



## RedWolfMC

Totally had to register for this.


----------



## NateS

Those are all of my attempts on this subject title.


----------



## LaFoto

There already existed a theme-thread on nighttime photography, so I merged the newly started one with the existing one.
Please make sure you thoroughly check the Index given (sticky!) for themes that are already there before you start a new theme thread.


----------



## LaFoto

Right, I used to have a collection of my own nighttime (or NOCTURNAL) photos on here, but the links were no longer working, so here is one of my earliest attempts at capturing light trails, which is no good really, but I was only trying:






And another one with the Powershot (which means: taken in the pre-DSLR-times) on the tiny desk-tripod I have (which at the time was the ONLY tripod I had at all)






But the following three are newer ones, though they are no longer "new" in so far as I took them last year in December, two in Bremen...











... and this one in Hamburg (it is a detail of the Town Hall at night):






Somewhere there ought to also be some more light trail photos, but I can't find them just now.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, just found yet another one taken with the Powershot, however at times when I already HAD my 350D, but had not brought the big tripod, and the mini tripod does not carry the 350D, so it had to be the Powershot, and it was automatically this funny POV, very low:






Not too hard to tell how many car passed while I took this photo, right   . 

Actually, upon looking through my CDs where I store older photos of mine, I found a good many other night photos, which I might feel tempted to upload again just for the fun of this very thread. We shall see.

Ah, and just one of the Hamburg Port pics from July 2006 which I have always liked quite a bit myself:


----------



## LaFoto

Dang, this revived "NOCTURNAL"-thread does not leave me alone. So I thought about WHEN I took photos at night, and remembered, hey: I took quite a few when in NYC and Washington DC last year in April, and why not undig those and revive those, too?

So here are quite a few now:

Guess where then 





(Handheld pic with the Powershot - I was so rushed when I wanted to take these but DH was hungry and tired and had sore feet and whatnot... :roll: )





3.2 second exposure as opposed to...





... 1/13th exposure.


----------



## LaFoto

And more, no need to explain to any Americans what they show, is there?
Others may ask and I'll tell:

(All the following pics were taken between midnight and 2 in the early morning of 9 April 2006 during our *big* TPF Washington Meet-Up)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I'm a pretty new photographer.......but I'm reallly diggn' this night photography thing....here's a few recent shots of mine, please share yours as well.............................

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.






Please share your night shots here, I want to see what else is out there...........


----------



## edtek

not that good with night subjects just yet but im getting there!


----------



## LaFoto

This theme has had its own thread for just about AGES (as you can see, its thread number is 5079, and look where we are now!!!), so I went through our INDEX, looked for the link, and merged the new with the old. OK?


----------



## ficknoster




----------



## Tennessee Landscape

LaFoto said:


> This theme has had its own thread for just about AGES (as you can see, its thread number is 5079, and look where we are now!!!), so I went through our INDEX, looked for the link, and merged the new with the old. OK?


 

Sorry.....I promise I searched for it......

There aresome really great pictures in this........really cool, they inspire me to get back out in the cold and shoot more.......gotta get to nashville and shoot downtown, .......can't wait....


----------



## Vanessa

LaFoto said:


> And more, no need to explain to any Americans what they show, is there?
> Others may ask and I'll tell:
> 
> (All the following pics were taken between midnight and 2 in the early morning of 9 April 2006 during our *big* TPF Washington Meet-Up)
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.



Wow, those are really haunting. I really like those :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

Now that I know this is here I'll be all over this when the weather warms up....


----------



## Battou

Here are a couple of my old ones, all scanned prints I believe.
*Link gone * 

First TPF posting PL full size

*Link gone * 
First TPF posting PL full size

*Link gone * 
*First TPF posting* PL full size


----------



## LaFoto

Found one that I like for this thread, too:


----------



## mr.jangles




----------



## Battou

Gemini 80-200mm 1:4.5, 1/1 at _f_/8, ASA 800




*First TPF posting* PL full size
I'm dissapointed with this one, I'm gonna reshoot it at 200 with better glass at somepoint in the near future.


----------



## CanadianMe

Two Stop Lights

*Link gone *


----------



## CanadianMe

My first attempt at night shots .....



CanadianMe said:


> This is what I went to shoot. My 30mm f1.4 lens the pics are very clear. This was taken with my Sigma 500-50mm f4-6.3 Lens. Not so clear have to do some work on it in Aperture. How I know it is my tripod, my two larger lenses were horrid photos. I know there were a few other reasons. Here is one of the photos that were so so, I never thought to turn off auto focus, why the long list of mistakes of things I learned. I may try and get back sooner than later, the air temperature affects the way the exhaust leaves the stacks. Would do a summer shoot also but has to be cold to get the better shots i feel.


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

some very amazing pictures on this thread!




It's called the Kamikaze.


----------



## rawrasaur




----------



## gogita502

i seriously need a tripod : (

crazy shake. shutter speed was really slow


----------



## haduyenhoa

Here are some of my work in night photography:

The moon:
*Link gone * 

Eiffel tower:

*Link gone * 
Notre Dame de Paris

*Link gone * 
and other here: http://hoahd.free.fr/haduyenhoa/Night
Welcome :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto

I must return to Paris one day! The only time I ever was (New Years Eve and New Years Day of 1983-84), I wasn't into photography that much...


----------



## haduyenhoa

Paris in the night is very very beautiful. You should come back here.
If you do, notice me, we will take some night photography


----------



## Warhawk

Some amazing photos you guys have here!

I just love this type of photography, only problem is that its a bit dangerous and people dont like it when you stand around with a tripod pointing your camera at their building at night  One example is below when i took the photo of the guys house (3rd photo) he wanted to see each and every photo that i took and also the pool area (photo 5) the one guy also got a bit aggresive, then i showed him that you cant even see his face anyway because he moved to much, then he was happy 

Here are some of myne:


----------



## Sirashley

Amazing shots guys, this is what I aspire to get good at, I love Night Photography...


----------



## keanne0)))

ok i've never posted anything on a forum to be critiqued so if there are some formalities that i'm missing, let me know 






















the last one i'd like the feedback the most.  i've learned that by utilizing flash on shots with motion will freeze the subject.  i tried a few but with a not so desired effect.  i've seen some really cool shots with flash so can you guys throw me some pointers?


----------



## floor6

*Link gone *


----------



## wchua24

the tree shot was great. it is kinda freaky...what camera are you using?


----------



## sertac

ooohh Last shot so good, How do you do that ?? what is your cam?
www.sps-bronze.com


----------



## youbetcha1018

Yeah, the first photo looks a bit scary to me. But it's awesome, especially how you managed the lighting. The last photo did not impressed me that much.


----------



## Goradiogo

*Link broken *


----------



## TATTRAT

By setting the flash to rear mode, you can really freeze the action. A lot of fun to ply around with.


----------



## tenlientl

That's a cool pic. The soccer player. What exposure settings did you use?(correct term?)

Shutter, aperture? What lens? I have a weird way of learning. I have to compare things to understand how it works.


----------



## lila.dream

I always find it hard to take pictures at night. How can I do it??


----------



## esszeeeye

I use my AF illuminator to hunt animals in the dark
Night swimming





and a monopod to stabilize shots..a tripod would be better.

See-thro' scrapers


----------



## javig999

First try at getting light trails...






Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## LaFoto

A theme thread on "NOCTURNAL" or night photography has been existing in our Photo Themes for years, so I merged the new thread with the existing one.


----------



## Hobbes

I didn't even know that there is a name for night photography  anyway here is a few of mine and since I've already made a thread about my night photos I wont post too many of them in here. Most of them were taken handheld.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## genital_apparatus

*Link broken *


----------



## keybq

ok here are a few taken at a local park.


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## rom4n301

btw great shots everyone


----------



## LostInPa

My photography ranges from anything from models, nature, and casual photo snapping, to the darkest and creepiest places on earth. Actually, thats my favorite hobby. I sneak into dark, creepy, dangerous, and normally security infested locations, for my art and personal sense of satisfaction you get from sneaking into a building nobody has been able to get into for 40 years, and you're the one to do it.
NO, I AM NOT A GHOST HUNTER, NOR DO I BELIEVE IN GHOSTS
I just think of it as an exciting way of reliving the recent past by photographing the beauty of its decay. Some people call it trespassing.
I call it urban exploring...

(a few of these may have been posted before)



Strange People Lurk In The Dark...





Borristown State Hospital














A House








Navy Jet Engine Test Lab








Philly Power Station




















(composed poorly, but gives another angle on the place)













(sorry for the bad quality and watermark, but people kept stealing this picture)






Worcester State Hospital









And now, a few old photos (before i took photography seriously) of the place closest to my heart.
Philadelphia State Hospital    AKA Byberry    R.I.P

I hung out here for years, went literally hundreds of times, I even spent a week living there. It was a hangout for explorers from all over east coast, and even the world! I met people there from south africa, canada, europe, and even australia. Not to mention all the hordes of people from the city, known as byberrians. 
It was good times and she will be missed

My buddy on the rooftop of the famous building named w7






Derik Perched On The Edge













Here you can see the above ground patient tunnels
There were also tons of underground tunnels






Fourth Of July Cookout! (one of the many yearly cookouts)






Fire!







Morgue







Security







And One From Demolition       RIP







Sometimes I go exploring with friends
(a few group shots)

Philly Power Plant






Philly Power Plant Smokestacks 1






Philly Power Plant Smokestacks 2





State Hospital Near Tunnels Entrance 






Harrisburg Rooftop






Children's Asylum Hangout Room






My buddy, step bro, and I on a schools rooftop before a concert











I could go on for days with shots of these places and us hangin out...
Years if daylight was included...


----------



## phoenix_rising

Wow some really neat shots in this thread.


----------



## Ejazzle

lol, my friend





my backyard


----------



## stc2008lt

Very impressive photos guys and gals - I'm hoping one day I can get some of these city scapes. Here's what I have so far..

1. Renaissance Grand Hotel, downtown St. Louis November 15





2. A side street off of Washington Ave., downtown STL, November 15





3. Super 8 Motel, Sweet Springs, MO





4. Super 8 Motel front lot, Sweet Springs, MO





5. Gateway International Raceway, before the 2007 ARCA race





6. Friend Kyle's Laser Blue Cobalt SS/SC





7. Friend AJ's Black Cobalt SS/SC





8. 3 cars: Justin's Sunburst Orange SS/SC, Jason's Rally Yellow 2.2, my Silver Metallic 2.2





9. The group of us moved to QT





10. Tails of our cars





11. Adding this one in on my edit. Power was out one morning in October. It was about 4:30am. Smelled natural gas and called the fire department. Sat on the driveway waiting for them to finish testing the house. Everything was fine.


----------



## shubho

Dear friends and photographers,

I would like to invite you to join herewith your best night shot here.Night is charming and mysterious to me and it is also challanging and need some technical skills to capture the beauty of night.

You can see some example of my photography on the blog below



 

Focus Bangladesh


waiting for your reply.Thanks !!!


----------



## Invictus

BLURRY! 

however:

I took this fifteen minutes ago, i was outside having a smoke, and i looked over and saw a silhouette of a tree in my backyard against the city lights.


----------



## JerryPH

Well, there are 2 kinds of night shots for me... one taken at night, and ones that are taken in a dark location.  Click on pics for larger sizes.

Night Shots:




And shots taken at a dark location (as in ISO 6400 @ F/4.5 @ 1/8th shutter speeds dark):




One doesn't really need great technical skills to take good night shots, just a tripod... or a camera that is clean at higher ISO and can get you into shutter speeds that avoid motion blur.


----------



## LaFoto

These should be in the Photo Themes, by all means. Any call for "Show all your..." with a certain theme should be in the themes. There is an existing theme called "Nocturnal aka Night Shots", and that's where this thread will be merged into. Now.


----------



## Primo

1 wireless flash fired with a pocket wizard under and slightly infront of the rider.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

I'll play


----------



## chantal7

The most recent night shot I've taken:


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

This is a picture of the McAurthur causeway bridge east to Miami Beach.







A pictures of the Venetian causeway bridge which is on the left of the McArthur causeway bridge.


----------



## ShotGunNik

I am still amazed at how you guys have an end result CRISP and DETAILED night shot lol, wow I have so much to learn.  I understand that the TRI-POD assists greatly with post production, but is photoshop also the key to the end result of these shots as well?  Its understandable too that the ISO settings, EXPOSURE, F-STOP, etc. is set properly, but just curious.  Great shots!


----------



## dave196

The suburb where i grew up/ am still growing up in.


----------



## spamtrap

The Las Vegas strip as seen from the Stratosphere observation deck, March 2006.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## dreyer

Iso 400  f. 5.6  1/640
Some stuff cloned away in photoshop otherwise unedited

Nice pictures throughout by the way


----------



## MossMan

spiralout said:


>


 
I really like this image! Very nice


----------



## WhineAndDine




----------



## erick

oldest bridge in Germany in Wuerzbuerg


----------



## Guenther Price

Night time is my favorite time.


----------



## Josh66

Guenther Price said:


>



Wow!  This is great.  Where were you with such clear skies?


----------



## Guenther Price

This was shot in Saskatchewan, outside of Saskatoon.  One of the best parts of living in the prairies...the sky.


----------



## Crazydad

Here are a couple from this weekend.

1. Not the greatest, but not bad for hand held I think. Had to hang over the rail and turn to thr right to get most of downtown.





2, This is the baseball field seen in the upper left.


----------



## chantal7

I envy some of you that actually live in the area of where the nice buildings/bridges are to take pictures of!


----------



## Hobbes

Crazydad said:


> Here are a couple from this weekend.
> 
> 1. Not the greatest, but not bad for hand held I think. Had to hang over the rail and turn to thr right to get most of downtown.



Wow! This one is amazing! 


Here are a few night shots I took earlier tonight.

1.






2.





3.





4. I was fooling around with delay timer on my camera ^^





5. A bar in the downtown area on a Monday night :O


----------



## Crazydad

Hobbes said:


> Wow! This one is amazing!


 
Thanks, you gotta love VR! Here is the view straight down.


----------



## scarfy

this photo was a complete mistake and kinda weird due to long shutter and sans tripod, but its on the eiffel tower overlooking paris and there is something about it i just love


----------



## Hobbes

more night shots!






2.





3





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## javier

Fuji superia 1600


----------



## Hobbes

I hope I am posting those fireworks shots in the right thread here 
They were all taken handheld because I was too lazy carrying around a tripod since I got there more than an hour earlier so I would be able to take some sunset shots as well hehe.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11. A patriot on his way home xD


----------



## emiirei




----------



## skieur

skieur


----------



## javier

iso 6400


----------



## msvg

Beautiful images everyone!!


My Submissions:


----------



## AlexGray

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 






3






damn powerlines!


----------



## AlexGray

Call this "LandLocked"


----------



## AlexGray

1





2





Moon over ocean

3





the empty stand

4





Graff dark  night

5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Modern Man's Remains

5




Salt water on the rocks


----------



## LaFoto

View from the balcony of our holiday home in Austria (April) - full moon. 
A little church on the mountain is lit by flood lights.






And John, you also commented on this one in Flickr, and I never knew! Thank you!


----------



## robertwsimpson

New Years trip to Austria a couple of years ago






Sunrise at the beach






Handheld 3.2 sec exposure






My ride (I like the hue of the sky in this one)






Playing with an LED flashlight on the wheels


----------



## Buckster

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## xmaxonx

Buckster, those are some sweet pictures. I especially like the last one! I guess I'll throw a couple in here. They didn't turn out exactly how I wanted, but oh well. 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.


----------



## ShadowPhotography

Really nice shots 

some night by me:

Almost a year ago. Tallinn citycenter





2)





3)




4)







Harri.

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs43/i/2009/056/6/a/Tallinn_By_Night_11_by_ShadowPhotography.jpg


----------



## Hobbes

Buckster said:


> 1.
> 
> 15.



Those two are truly breath taking!!
especially the last one it's probably one of the best lighting shots I have seen :O those clouds really look like those in one of those Spielberg movies


----------



## LaFoto

Gröna Lund Amusement Park, Stockholm, Sweden:





(This was handheld and needed to be fast enough, as I was standing on the ferry boat that was due to take us back to the centre of town)

Ayvalik, Turkey:





(Handheld, too, as I couldn't be bothered to carry the tripod for this evening walk)

Antalaya, Turkey, view from hotel balcony




(Tripod and 20 or 30 second exposure, would need to look it up)


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## robertwsimpson

Rob_W said:


>



wowowowwww!


----------



## Gene1219

my daughter ran through the shot and gave it a ghoslty image which I though was really cool


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## dtzitko

Rob_W said:


>




That is unbelievable. Beautiful.


----------



## ::trainwreck::

I hate how now that it's November it's dark at 6pm. But It hasn't stopped me from getting out and getting some pictures.


----------



## LaFoto

Christmas Eve on Tenerife - sending "Merry Christmas" texts to all the friends at home






Handheld, high ISO pic (snapshot)


----------



## LaFoto

New Year's Eve (2009/2010) in Icod de los Vinos on Tenerife (with no one about! only the moon...)


----------



## javier




----------



## Budget Media Pro

(click to hear the boom)


----------



## javier




----------



## epp_b

Dude, that last one... just... no   

Since I'm here, I ought to contribute.


----------



## bobnr32

Istanbul


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, even though this is NOT "I spy", I now feel inclined to post my night photos taken in Istanbul, too


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

Half past 2 at night in Visby on the Swedish island of Gotland in mid-June (tripod had by then be stolen so all I could do was rest the camera on the balcony railing and hope for the best).





















The point of these was to prove that it never gets really dark there at that time of the year.


----------



## JAFO28

Ben Franklin bridge in Philadelphia.


----------



## BallZ6pd

Here are a few of my Philly Night Shots. 





Love Park





Broad Street


----------



## Trever1t

DaNang at night by Trever1t, on Flickr




DaNang at night by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## mikeschmeee

Yea! Let's keep this thread going... Here are a couple of my recent night photos...


----------



## Mike S.

Here is a couple I took last week.   

1.



DSC_0937.jpg by kc9cqr1, on Flickr

2.



DSC_0919.jpg by kc9cqr1, on Flickr


----------



## Hooligan Dan

On the Astro Orbiter at Disneyland.


----------



## doubleoh7

Sticking with the Disney Theme:


----------



## iamfafafung




----------



## iamfafafung




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Tampa


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## DragginJoker

shot from the top of a medical building's parking garage in Lafayette, La



IMG_2874.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2876.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_2868.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Golden Sand by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Destin Lights by JustinZ850, on Flickr




McGuire's Destin by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Jesse11

This aptly named thread is dedicated to night time photography.  Seems  at least a few of us are on a kick for this.  Low light pix are cool,  too.  

Post up what you got!  Critique welcome.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Not bad. I would have tweeked the white balance though. I know its pretty yellow at this spot at night but I would have just altered it anyway. Like #1 alot.


----------



## Compaq

Does it have to be cityscapes?




To bjørker peikar mot store karlsvogna by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Måneoppgong bak trer by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Vegen mot Pleiadene by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





ur kveldslys by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 12sndsgood

sunfireoct2011_1 by Sndsgood, on Flickr


----------



## Postman158

Wow, love all these images!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## xj0hnx

2WheelPhoto said:


>



I like that, if you did it like you think you did, I tried some like that, didn't come out nearly as clear, great job.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

xj0hnx said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, if you did it like you think you did, I tried some like that, didn't come out nearly as clear, great job.
Click to expand...


Thanks, easiest way I've found is set up on a LONG shutter, like adjust the cam ISO/F-stop for a 20 sec shutter, Keep this consistant.  Set up timer (or remote cam trigger) and then get in the pic.  Experiment at how many seconds to jump out of the pic till you get the level of "invisable" you like .


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I miss my Tokina!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Once you figure out how your camera gathers light, Night photography is pretty easy. I recommend everyone give it a shot!


----------



## Compaq

Inc






redible



I feel like toddler!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

This thread would be perfect for the "Photo Themes" section of the forum, wouldn't it?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TheHobbyist

I enjoy night time photography, but I am just getting started. I'm curious if there is any way to calculate the correct exposure other than trial and error, which is what I've been doing.

Here is my humble attempt. I'm going to go back to this location and try to recreate the shot and avoid the distortion and either get rid of the star trails or make them longer.


----------



## analog.universe




----------



## teacher386

Incredible shots so far. I just got my first DSLR and can't wait to be able to capture shots like many of you have.


----------



## JMorris271

Shoot serttings would be very helpful. Are we seeing PS'd results? They look awsome!


----------



## HughGuessWho

2WheelPhoto said:


>



Nice Ghost Image


----------



## HughGuessWho

Sw1tchFX said:


> Once you figure out how your camera gathers light, Night photography is pretty easy. I recommend everyone give it a shot!



Those are some amazing shots, Sw1tch.


----------



## Nikon_Josh

Sw1tchFX said:


> Once you figure out how your camera gathers light, Night photography is pretty easy. I recommend everyone give it a shot!



Taken on film or digital??


----------



## ph0enix




----------



## Sw1tchFX

Nikon_Josh said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you figure out how your camera gathers light, Night photography is pretty easy. I recommend everyone give it a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken on film or digital??
Click to expand...


Oh as much as I like film, it can't do this! This is where digital REALLY shines IMO. 

 And of course photoshop was involved.. for example....

Straight RAW:





After LR adjustments:





Bottom line though, you MUST start off with good source material first.


One more from the archives!!


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Compaq

Sw1tchFX said:


> Straight RAW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After LR adjustments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line though, you MUST start off with good source material first.



That post was both inspirational and demotivating  I see you (probably) used your D700 and the 24mm/1.4 for this. You have very good noise handling as well as a fast wide angle lens. Now, your honest opinion on the following question, please: could I take a shot like this with my Tokina 11-16mm/2.8 on a Canon 40D? I won't go much higher than ISO-1200 on that body.

Have you done any stacking or advanced noise reduction in the Milkyway shot or the one with the capped mountain with reflections and *insanely*&#8203; many stars? Or does the D700 just handle the noise very well, and you shot at f/1.4 or something? The detail in the Milkyway is awesome.


----------



## Overread

*thread moved and merged to existing night time photography theme*


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Compaq said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight RAW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After LR adjustments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line though, you MUST start off with good source material first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post was both inspirational and demotivating  I see you (probably) used your D700 and the 24mm/1.4 for this. You have very good noise handling as well as a fast wide angle lens. Now, your honest opinion on the following question, please: could I take a shot like this with my Tokina 11-16mm/2.8 on a Canon 40D? I won't go much higher than ISO-1200 on that body.
> 
> Have you done any stacking or advanced noise reduction in the Milkyway shot or the one with the capped mountain with reflections and *insanely*&#8203; many stars? Or does the D700 just handle the noise very well, and you shot at f/1.4 or something? The detail in the Milkyway is awesome.
Click to expand...


lol thank you, and i'm sorry 

I doubt you could get away with that on a 40D and have similar quality. I shot that at 1600, 30 seconds, f/2, and 24mm. For a 40D to get the same perspective and stability in the stars, you'd have to shoot at 16mm, f/2.8 and 3200. The other two pictures that had stars in them were shot at 6400 and f/1.4..you'd have to be at 25,600, 16mm, and f/2.8 since there's no real _fast _wide's for APS-C, and the 16-35 isn't really super.  

I don't do stacking, I don't like how it looks. The D700 handles noise _superbly, _especially since it came out so long ago.


----------



## Compaq

Awesome, thanks for the insight. I've exchanged the Tokina 12-24/4 to the 11-16mm/2.8, so I'll be getting some more detail than I used to. Your amount is incredible, but I suppose decent pictures can be taken with less detail in the sky 

Anyway, more often than not when we look at pictures, we think "I like that, that's a good image!". However, every now and then, we encounter photos that make us go "Wow, that is what I want to accomplish one day!". Huge difference, and I was truly inspired by your shots - as I sometimes am with great wide field astrophotography shots..!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Thanks, and I appreciate the accolades, but i've got a long way to go still till I reach a level where i'd be happy 

You can still make great images with the 11-16.. just because I spend $80,000 on a car, does that make me a better driver?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Sw1tchFX said:


>



Just a note to say I'm nominating this one for pic of the month.


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## LaFoto

Mike, these are brilliant!

Mine cannot compete with these, mine were taken "in passing", handheld, as I had nothing on me but the old Rebel and its kit lens... so no small apertures, low ISOs, long exposures. No chance for that...




057_SF_Fisherman'sWharf von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## R3d

Night time is fast becoming one of my favorite times of day to shoot.  From oldest to most recent.




Aborigine Dance by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Auckland Graffiti by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Chain Bridge Lion by R3d Baron, on Flickr




AC Lightning Strike by R3d Baron, on Flickr

The composition sucks, but the cloud is awesome.




Rolling Thunder by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Night Train by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin College Solstice Calendar by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Moonlight by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Keep Out by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Moon-Lit Field by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Frontier Cottage by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Dwight Mission - Oxley Center by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

NA Waterfront 023 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

Sw1tchFX said:


> Once you figure out how your camera gathers light, Night photography is pretty easy. I recommend everyone give it a shot!


Missed these the first time around.

They're just brilliant!!!  Well done!!!


----------



## bc_steve

Sedona, Arizona by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




waiting for the ferry by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




suburban train, chennai by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




swayambunath (aka the monkey temple) by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




milky way over the monastery by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




everest at sunrise by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

and a couple oldies:


this is last one is nearly 6 years old.  I want to try it again now that I have more experience and a better camera.  I just need:  lots of snow, a full moon, and not too many clouds.  This winter was very cloudy...


I love night photography, there is just so much you can do with it.  It is where I feel limited though with a DX camera though.  Lower noise at higher ISO motivates me to want to make the switch.  In the meantime though I think I can improve on the images that I am taking with the D7000.  I just recently learned about the "Long Exposure Noise Reduction" and am kicking myself for having not been using it in the past.  I am looking forward to trying it out soon and seeing how much of a difference it makes.

Sw1tchFX, your pictures are amazing by the way.  Inspirational for sure!  I also read your article (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/276016-shooting-night-pictures-stars-stuff.html) a while back and it contains some great info!  It's actually how I came across this forum in the first place.


----------



## manaheim

Aw... a thread started by ksmattfish.  I miss him.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## bc_steve

golden temple by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Ponte Vecchio &amp; Uffizi Gallery by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Windswept by Night by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Florence at Night by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Ponte Santa Trinita by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Ponte Vecchio by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Tuscan Lovers by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Misty Ponte Santa Trinita by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## bc_steve

R3d said:


> Windswept by Night by R3d Baron, on Flickr



I like this one


----------



## Dikkie

The Bridge by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr




Crossroads by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Memorial Drive by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

party by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Ilovemycam

Pretty stuff...but where are the night street shooters?


----------



## limr

Ilovemycam said:


> Pretty stuff...but where are the night street shooters?



How's this?


----------



## jonathaneme

nick and his fire by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

don pedro reservoir by JonathanEme, on Flickr



don pedro reservoir stack by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## d1984

just some shots from the griffith observatory (and one from silver lake) on xmas eve '13




Griffith Observatory from the parking lot by davno22, on Flickr




Griffith Observatory entrance by davno22, on Flickr




Griffith Observatory and downtown L.A. by davno22, on Flickr




Griffith Observatory telescope in focus by davno22, on Flickr




Downtown L.A. by davno22, on Flickr




Griffith Observatory and stars by davno22, on Flickr




Hollywood sign from Silver Lake by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## Tom23

Grad by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




Full moon by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




Dakota 71255 by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


Pardon those awful watermarks, I was young and dumb


----------



## d1984

P3020074 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Cardeal Arcoverde & Henrique Schaumann by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

SanFran Bright Night by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

Golden Gate Bridge foggy night by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## d1984

P8160005 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Starry focus by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

The Milky Way by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

058_SF_CableCarTurnTable by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

*waves to LaFoto*


----------



## LaFoto

*awww - I feel touched* - thanks a lot!


----------



## ruifo

NOLA Evening by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## d1984

PC040002 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## cici_rupert9

Taken with a Canon EOS 20D


----------



## Usul

Arkhangelsk at night by Artem Bagaev, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Freeways by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## limr

Hotel Empire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Street food by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

I don't think I've shared this one here..



Waiting. by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station and Toronto skyline before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

Trinity College - University of Toronto by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr



La Basilique Notre Dame de Fourvière - Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr



DVP at night by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

